# Safety of Swine Flu jab at 8 weeks



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Dear Mazv,

I wonder if you could help me. I'll be 8 weeks pg this coming Monday and the GP has advised me to have my swine flu jab asap. My cons on the other hand feels it would be better to wait till 12 weeks to lessen the risk of any drug related congenital defects in the first trimester. I would like to do that as well but I work in an environment where I am around 40 children in close quarters and so the risk of contracting it is slightly greater.

My gut feeling is that 8 weeks is too early as there is no research to prove that it doesn't cause congenital defects when given this early. Do you have any more knowledge on this?

Thanks for your help.

Sasha xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

There is no evidence that the vaccine causes congenital defects. Although drugs are usually avoided in first trimester as this is when defects occur there are relatively few drugs that are proven to cause physical defects. The risks associated with swine flu increase with length of pregnancy so you are at higher risk into second and third trimesters (as immune system is functioning below par the further into pregnany you get).

There isn't really a right or wrong answer, initially advise was to vaccinate in second & third trimester as a priority but this then changed to all pregnant women to be vaccinated in first phase of programme. It all depends really on your risk factor for contracting swine flu, it will be slightly raised given your job. If you would feel happier waiting until 12 weeks then I'd speak to GP to see if this would be possible. The vaccine supply has been somewhat erratic though so I expect the surgery are trying to get all their high risk patients vaccinated at once while they have the stock.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Mazv,

Your advice has been really valuable.

Sasha xxx


----------

